# Big UK Highback Rhoms



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi All,

No advertising here, just a couple of pics of my 2 big Peru High Back Rhoms I have here in England. Rather sell my granny than these boys!!!!! (well, maybe







)


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Another of the 10" guy....


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

11".....


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Wicked P nick ...


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

11" guy again from further away. Hope you liked the pics....


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i like them a lot. It makes me wanna get rid of my xingu rhoma and guyanna for a peru high back. I cant tell if my xingu is high back or not


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are nice


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Looking good Nick!
Ta.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

those guys are incredible looking. very nice rhoms.

Joe


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks guys...am going to feed them in an hour and try and grab a pic. They eat 9 - 10 whitebait (2"-3" sea fish) each day currently, so seem happy.

Nickg


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome rhoms!! Out of curiousity , what size tanks are these guys in?


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

They are in their own 54"x16"x19".

These are just holding tanks but they have loads of room and seem very content.

Just fed them a load of food which did not last a second but was not quick enough with the camera after droppin it in. Will try again tomorrow or do a short vid of them eating. They just take it down in one go









Had to push the top guy out of the way as he had uprooted his plant again (the one with the huge bite in it) and he attacked the net and just swam off slowly like saying "yeah.....whatever".

Nickg


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Where in the UK can I get one of those?!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice Rhom









and The Saint, you might need to order one.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice rhoms..congrads..di you make those tanks there in?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

really nice man, how old is it?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

the 10 incher is very nice looking. how long have you've been keeping them?


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Lads,

Thanx for the comments.

They are living in the 5 foot tanks which I get made especially for my Piranha Hut. I dont put a lot of decoration in at the moment but will start adding more plants and wood etc soon.

They eat infront of me as soon as anything goes in the tank. They also get very frustrated seeing the Caribe tank 2 foot away from them and the Geryi on the floor of the hut.

I believe, due to their size, they are around 5-6 years old. They are fearless when you move things in the tank and just look at you. This is also a sign of a mature fish.

I have had them for only about 1 month when I organised an import for the UK Piranha Club.

Nickg


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice rhoms!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet rhoms


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. great looking specimens...







!


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

holy sh1t.....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

awesome! great looking fishes


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Nice rhoms. Looks just like mine.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

just curious for future reference but how much would one of htose be sold for? o yea nice fish always wanted a big ass peruvian highback rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Big?

Come on Nick, those are babies!!

:laugh:

Nice pics man.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

well i kinda think thoses are big but how much would one of those cost?


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

holy sh*t







i want them


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi mate,

There going for £250 from what Nick has said.

Thanks

EddC


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Babies!!!!! Ohh well...there are not many double figure Peru High Back Blacks in the UK so I am happy with them........cant compare to you lucky yanks!!!









Anyway, here is the 10" guy eating tonight.....now almost 11"...First, mouth open and in for the kill....


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

With a small fish in his chompers.....


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Finally, he takes on a 3" food fish. Sorry it fell behind the plant but you can get an idea of how this guy eats......the 11" eats too quick to photo so sorry about that








......but I will snap him soon....


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

they look sweet as hell


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

awesome!!! I hope mine grows up to be just like that one!

Just curious, why is the water level so low?


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Think its the camera angle. It's a 5.5 ft tank and 19" high so he has a load of room and fresh water. I find with those tanks, if you over fill, the oxygen levels are more distributed and so the water he has is fresh and perfect params. It will rise when I add some more decor though and it is tank cleaning tomorrow.....

Thanks for the kind words though.

Nickg


----------

